# Police week 2012



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Police week in DC is fast approaching. I know there are several MC members attending, including myself. I figured I'd start a thread. Mods, if you see a better spot for it, feel free.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm headed down for 5 nights. It should be a good time. I went down last year for the first time and had a blast. About 25 of us went down last year.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Meat Eater said:


> I'm headed down for 5 nights. It should be a good time. I went down last year for the first time and had a blast. About 25 of us went down last year.


Yeah last year was my first time too. Several MC folks were there and we met up down there. If anyone needs local intel, send me a PM, my closest friend is a PO just outside DC. Herdoktor is also obviously knowledgeable about the area and I'm sure would offer insight.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

The wife and I will be down there from May 10 thru the 16. She decided that it would be a great anniversary present for me, SHE WAS RIGHT!!!


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

If anyone needs assistance with info on areas to stay away from or decent locations for hotels/motels, etc. hit me up. 

For those who have never gone it's worth the trip. DC is completely taken over by cops and the amount of people you meet is staggering.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

I know Prince William Co. will be there in force so I will meet up where ever you guys want.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LECSniper said:


> Stuck.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone going to hit the Irish pubs in D.C. after the candlelight vigil? Last year we ended up at the Dubliner on Massachusetts Ave. and had great. About 10 of us are going back this year to have 1 or 2 pints.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Meat Eater said:


> Anyone going to hit the Irish pubs in D.C. after the candlelight vigil? Last year we ended up at the Dubliner on Massachusetts Ave. and had great. About 10 of us are going back this year to have 1 or 2 pints.


Naw...the FOP beer tent is the place to be after the vigil. It's only a few blocks from the memorial and it's a great time till 0200.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

We stopped at the FOP last year for a while. Long line to get in and the place was pack solid. The Dubliner and Kelly's Irish pub were filled with cops and they were wild. I'm going to stop in at the FOP for a while.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

We didn't wait to get in, but waiting for food and beers were a bit challenging. There was a Boston Police Detective leaving the beer line with several cans and walked halfway down the line where we were patiently waiting. He noticed my distinct clam-shell style badge around my neck and immediately stopped to chat. Further more, he kindly parted with two of his precious cold brewskis so my buddy and I would be satisfied until we reached the front of the line. That's the kind of shit that makes it worth it.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

csauce777 said:


> Naw...the FOP beer tent is the place to be after the vigil. It's only a few blocks from the memorial and it's a great time till 0200.


Crowded as all hell though and you can barely walk around...I didn't make it back to tent city after opening night in 2009. I'm not a big fan of huge crowds, but in retrospect, at least I was in good company.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Police Week is kind of like the pilgrimage to Mecca for cops.....every cop should make the trip at least once in their life.

I went once back in the 90's, and probably won't go again unless someone I know is killed LOD, so I really hope I don't go back. As frank mentioned, I hate big crowds.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

My husband and I went about a decade ago. As Delta said, every cop should go. I'm not a fan of crowds either but you're surrounded by good people so it's not like finding that perfect strategic spot in a crowded bar. 
I recall an odd weather front that came through during the candlelight vigil and then dissipated immediately after, so if there was ever a message sent from the heavens, that was it.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

LGriffin said:


> My husband and I went about a decade ago. As Delta said, every cop should go. I'm not a fan of crowds either but you're surrounded by good people so it's not like finding that perfect strategic spot in a crowded bar.


Oh, yeah, the shithead factor is just about non-existent, but I REALLY don't like crowds, because invariably that means people are behind me, which makes me very antsy. I think that comes from years of working bar/nightclub details, where I always stand with my back to a wall.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm headed down again this year. I like the tent in the afternoon and Georgetown in the evening. I've got friends and family in the area so its a chance to catch up while still honoring our fallen.


----------

